# Oops - I did it again



## FeistyMom

So..... expecting #5, will be 38 or 39 when this one is born. You would think after having 4 I would know how to prevent surprises, but I definitely believe everything happens for a reason.

Currently stressing about how in the world I can give quality time to all of the kids (DD1 - 9, DD2 - 6, DS1 - 4, DD3 - 2), but the strangest thing has happened this week. After being out of sorts and starting to freak out that maybe I was pregnant, and being quite a harpy at home, I took the test - got the + freaked out completely (by myself), and then .... got calm. Had one of the best nights ever dealing with the normal stress of dinner time and 4 kids who seem to know exactly what not to do, without losing my temper. So I have hope I won't totally lose it :D

Anyone else out there adding to their family unexpectedly? Any tips for dealing with so many young children AND a pregnancy?


----------



## WishnandHopn

I can't completely relate as I'm pregnant with #1, BUT I wanted to say your subject line made me laugh out loud! And now I have that song in my head!

Not sure if this helps, but I was 9 when my youngest brother was born (we are 4 total). I vividly remember the day she went into labour because she spilled an entire jug of grape juice on the kitchen floor at breakfast time! I never felt like my mom didn't have time for me, and actually it was fun to help take care of my little baby brother :) My mom always said that when you have that many kids, there's a good chance that at least one of them is behaving! Good luck to you, you've got this! :)


----------



## LoraLoo

It'll work out &#128515; ours was planned but we've also had a few 'oops!' BAbys so can relate to the shock and the 'how will I manage?!' Thoughts... But you do, you just do &#128522; congratulations x


----------

